# Officers Honored



## Bob Hubbard

I post a lot of bad-cop stories. They get disheartening as it seems the few bad cops get the attention and the thousands of good, honest and hard working cops get ignored.

Well, it's time to recognize them. They do a job that's often dangerous, sometimes deadly and thankless.

This thread is intended to showcase the heros in uniform.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

*Three Officers Honored for Firey Rescue*
The Buffalo News via YellowBrix
 January 22, 2010

      KENMORE, NY &#8211; As one Kenmore police  officer used a fire extinguisher to hold back the flames, two others  dragged a man to safety before his car exploded earlier this month along  the Buffalo border.

 Proclamations for outstanding service were presented at Tuesday&#8217;s  Village Board meeting to *Lt. Sheila Kirsch, Officers Douglas Rich and  David Stapleton, and Dispatcher Deidre Manzella.
http://policelink.monster.com/news/articles/131628-three-officers-honored-for-firey-rescue
*


----------



## Bob Hubbard

*Police officers who saved Craig Riley honored*

Two law enforcement officers who pulled Sutherlin resident Craig Riley,  clinging to life, from a burning house almost three years ago were  honored Thursday evening.

*Oregon State Police Trooper Aaron  Baimbridge and Sutherlin Police Officer Troy Mills *were awarded the  American Police Hall of Fame's Silver Star for Bravery at a short  ceremony held at Sutherlin Civic Auditorium.

...

Mills and Baimbridge were the first two people on scene, Mahler told the  30 or so people gathered to honor them Thursday.

&#8220;They went into  the burning, smoke-filled house and were able to locate Mr. Riley and  assist him out of the house,&#8221; Mahler said. &#8220;Those actions, in my mind,  saved his life.

http://www.allvoices.com/s/event-50...lLzIwMTAwMTIyL05FV1MvMTAwMTI5OTA3Ly0xL1JTUw==


----------



## Bob Hubbard

*Prattville Investigator honored for bringing  sexual predator to justice*
*Kenneth Nesbit, Youth Aid Division
http://www.ourprattville.com/articl...nored-for-bringing-sexual-predator-to-justice

*On Thursday, January 14, seven law enforcement officers from the  River Region attended a luncheon held in their honor at the Gateway Park  Lodge in the Capital City. Alabama Crime Stoppers sponsored the event  and these public servants were recognized for their work above and  beyond the call of duty.
 Investigator Kenneth Nesbit, Prattville Police Department, Youth Aid  Division, took home the Law Enforcement Officer of the Year award for  removing a sexual predator from the streets through diligence and  persistence in interrogation techniques.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

*Deputies wounded in shootout honored*
 		 			 				by staff reports






 	PITTSBORO &#8212; Two deputies wounded in a fatal shootout with a gunman who  refused their orders to drop his weapon were among seven officers  honored by Chatham County Sheriff Richard Webster.

Webster issued  Medals of Valor to *Capt. Roy Allen, Sgt. Chris Perry, Sgt. Brandon  Jones, Sgt. Joe Reece, Sgt. Daniel Tilley, Sgt. Brad Clewis, and Cpl.  David Scott.*

On Sept. 17, they faced an armed assailant after he  had fired upon innocent people in southwestern Chatham County. The  subject shot Allen and Perry before being killed by return fire. Allen  and Perry were awarded the Purple Heart medal for the injuries they  suffered in the line of duty.

http://www.sanfordherald.com/view/full_story/5547825/article-Deputies-wounded-in-shootout-honored


----------



## Sukerkin

Excellent idea, Bob.  Bad apples may spoil whole barrels but there are a lot of barrels that contain nothing but good :tup:.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I get so depressed reading the bad stories. I know they aren't the norm, but somedays it's just so disheartening.  I need to be reminded that they are the exception, and damn it, the good guys need to be recognized for what they do.


----------



## Drac

Bob Hubbard said:


> I get so depressed reading the bad stories. I know they aren't the norm, but somedays it's just so disheartening. I need to be reminded that they are the exception, and damn it, the good guys need to be recognized for what they do.


 
Thanks Bob....


----------



## Bob Hubbard

*Officers commended for their role in stand-off*

         Four Park Rapids police officers, along with the chief, were commended  for their work during a Dec. 16 incident involving a standoff. Park Rapids police chief Terry Eilers presented letters of commendation  to four of his officers at the Park Rapids City Council meeting Jan. 12.



> The officers were confronted by armed suspects, heard gunshots  inside the residence and found a wounded subject near the front door,  Eilers said. Officer Kritzeck was able to bring the victim to a safe  place and provide cover while ambulance personnel attended to the  gunshot victim.
> 
> Officers were then able to set up a secure  perimeter to protect the public from further harm. Numerous times during  this four hour standoff, these officers were confronted by two armed  suspects. Through training and professional experience, they were able  to bring this situation to a safe ending for all involved, he said.
> 
> *Officer Kritzeck, officer Mercil and deputy Swanstrom* acted  professionally and without regard for their own safety at times for the  betterment of the citizens of Park Rapids, the letter said.
> 
> *Officers Scott Parks and Carrie Parks* were also called in to assist with  the two armed suspects within the city of Park Rapids.


http://www.parkrapidsenterprise.com/event/article/id/21743/


----------



## Bob Hubbard

*UK Awards for 'outstanding' efforts of city officers*

 Wednesday, January 20, 2010, 07:00

              POLICE officers who tackled a knife-wielding  maniac were among those honoured for their bravery and diligence at an  awards ceremony last night.

             The Devon and Cornwall Police Chief Constable's awards  ceremony for Plymouth recognised the efforts of several officers,  including two motor patrol constables who were awarded the highest  accolade, the Chief Constable's Commendation with gold star.

             Chief Constable Stephen Otter awarded his commendation to * MPCs Clint Cox and Daniel Lewin,* who were first on the scene at the  Dousland double shooting, which claimed the lives of Andrew Pawlowski  and Beverley Shears.

             Plymouth Commander, Chief Supt Andy Bickley also handed  commendations to six officers * Pc Daniel Box, Pc Sara King, Pc Nicholas  Mortimore, Pc Peter Drew and Pc Dawn Phillips*  after they attended a  fire in June 2008 started by a deranged man at a building in West Hoe. The man pulled two knives on the officers as a fire raged  in the small flat before they were finally able to subdue and arrest  him.
*
             Road Safety Officer Pc Ian Tanner *was recognised for his  "outstanding commitment and professionalism". His work is cited as  helping elevate Plymouth to the top of the national table for reducing  the number of people who are killed or seriously injured on the city's  roads.

             Chief Supt Bickley said: "The accolades are for wide  ranging achievements from meticulous investigations to heroic acts.  These offer only a glimpse into the outstanding work being undertaken  every day across the city, of which I am extremely proud."

             ...

             Other recipients included: 
*PCSO Tracey Baring*, Royal  Humane Society Award;  
*Mr Paul Chudley* (retd. Inspector), Lifetime  Achievement in Policing Award.

             Three other officers got the Commander's Commendation,  they were: *Pc Justin Bishop, Sgt Dave Cortes and Pc Graham Seaborne.*


----------



## Bob Hubbard

*Chesapeake officer deserves highest award*
*The  Virginian-Pilot and The Ledger-Star, Norfolk, VA, Jan  22, 2010 *


> POLICE officers are never truly "off duty." They know that  even when they've clocked out, they might have to respond in an  emergency.
> 
> *Chesapeake Police Officer Sean Fleming* abided by that creed,  when a dramatic street abduction and police pursuit occurred June 1,  just after he had finished his shift. For Fleming's courageous actions  that day, state Sen. Harry Blevins has introduced a resolution, SJ2,  urging that the officer be awarded the state's Medal of Valor. It is  Virginia's highest honor for a public safety official.
> 
> ...
> 
> Fleming joined the chase of a van that crashed on an  Interstate 64 ramp at George Washington Highway, and he exchanged  gunfire with a suspect armed with a powerful assault rifle. A police  witness testified that at least 35 spent casings were found at the  scene.
> 
> Fleming was seriously wounded when he was hit at least four  times. ...
> 
> Fleming had less than a year on the Chesapeake police force  when he rushed to the scene that day. The rookie officer responded with  the best instincts of a seasoned veteran. He has since returned to  full-time duty and is back on patrol.
> 
> Chesapeake residents are fortunate to have him on the city's  streets.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

*2 Clearwater police officers named Outstanding Officers for courage  in armed standoff*



> CLEARWATER &#8212; *Police officers Scott Durivou and Eliad Glenn* risked  their lives in March when they encountered an armed man during a  domestic dispute.
> 
> On Wednesday, they were honored for their  actions that day.
> 
> They were named the city's Outstanding Police  Officers of the Year during the 33rd annual Joseph F. Cornelius Family  Foundation's Outstanding Police Officer of the Year Award and the 2009  Rotary Public Safety & Service Awards luncheon.
> 
> Winners of the  Public Safety & Service Award were *Sgt. Ben McBride (police) and  Assistant Chief Scott Magness (fire).*
> 
> In addition, police Chief  Sid Klein received the Cornelius Foundation's first Lifetime Achievement  Award. Klein is retiring next month after nearly three decades as  Clearwater's chief.
> 
> The awards were presented during a joint  Rotary Club luncheon of the Rotary Club of Clearwater and the Rotary  Club of Belleair at Belleair Country Club.





> Durivou and Glenn were awarded for actions taken March 2, when they  faced Michael Gaides, 52, during a domestic dispute at the Lexington  Club at Renaissance Square apartments.
> Gaides fired at the  officers, according to Clearwater police. Durivou struggled with Gaides  to disarm him. When Durivou was not able to get control of the gun,  Glenn fired to stop Gaides as he attempted to fire his weapon again,  killing him.
> The award acknowledges Durivou and Glenn for quick  action and courage amid dangers police officers face every day.


http://www.tampabay.com/news/publicsafety/article1066931.ece


----------



## Bob Hubbard

*Police bestow their top award
    Medal of Valor: *
Officer wrestled gun from  delusional man at Providence emergency room



> OLYMPIA - About a dozen Olympia police officers watched as fellow  *officer Chris Cook* was awarded the Police Department's Medal of Valor -  the highest honor given by the department - during a ceremony at Tuesday  night's City Council meeting.
> 
> Cook fatally shot a man who drew a  loaded pistol Aug. 15 in the Providence St. Peter Hospital emergency  room. Cook&#8217;s actions during the struggle for the man&#8217;s gun might have  saved the lives of hospital staff members, Olympia police Cmdr. Tor  Bjornstad said Tuesday.
> 
> Joseph Leonard Burkett, 43, drew the gun  about 4:15 a.m. after his mother had dropped him off at the hospital for  treatment of a head injury. She had warned police that her son might be  armed, and police seized two loaded firearms from Burkett during an  initial frisk.
> 
> Burkett apparently was able to conceal a third  weapon in the hospital before he was frisked.
> 
> ...


http://www.thenewstribune.com/partners/theolympian/story/1035818.html?storylink=mirelated


----------



## Bob Hubbard

*Wausau Police Officer Credited With Saving The Life Of A  Child  *​


> A family is thankful for the quick actions of a Wausau Police officer.
> 
> A 2-year-old girl is okay tonight, after she was found face down in a bathtub on the 600 Block of Sixth Street Wednesday.
> 
> If you've ever heard of being at the right place at the right time - one story shows it meant life or death, for one Wausau family.
> 
> "*Officer Peterson* was on normal patrol monitoring the radio he heard dispatch dispatch fire personnel to an address on east bridge street," says Chief Jeff Hardel, with the Wausau Police Department.
> 
> The Police Chief says the mother had been bathing her three children, left for a split second, and returned to find one of her daughters underwater.
> 
> Peterson was half a block away from the address, and arrived to the scene in minutes.
> 
> The officer entered the home to find a hysterical woman screaming "help my baby."
> 
> "Officer Peterson took the baby turned it over gave some blows to the back of the baby water came out and the baby started breathing again," says Chief Hardel.
> 
> The little girl was taken to Saint Joseph's Hospital in Marshfield for monitoring, and left the hospital yesterday, according to a spokesperson.
> 
> The Police Chief says all officers have basic responder and CPR training.
> 
> ...
> 
> Officer Peterson has been recognized for saving a life before.
> 
> In October of 2008, he saved a choking infant and was awarded the life saving medal.
> 
> The Police Chief says he will be given the "Life Saving" Award once again this year.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob Hubbard

*Portland police officers honored*












> *PORTLAND, Maine *(NEWS CENTER) - Portland  police officers were recognized Friday for their outstanding service  throughout the past year.
> 
> 
> *Officer Stephen Black* won officer of the year and the bravery award  for his actions back in May.
> 
> 
> Black saw a man loading a rifle in an alley next to Portland High  School. The man was planning to shoot someone in a nearby church until  Black intervened.
> 
> 
> Officers also honored a fallen brother. *Richard Betters* passed away  suddenly of natural causes last January. His fellow officers remember  him fondly. One of them spent months working on a painting in his honor.
> ...
> The painting will be on display at police headquarters. The artist,  *Sergeant Bruce Coffin*, sold more than 70 prints of his work raising more  than $5,000 for the Betters family.


----------

